

Show HN: Discover Awesome New Repositories on Github - jakek
http://insightdatascience.com/blog/inspector_git_discover_awesome_new_repositories_on_github.html

======
juxtaposicion
This is particularly great for recommending new software for rich ecosystems
like Hadoop. This highlighted the usual suspects: Hive, Pig, & Cassandra, but
it also found a few Apache Incubation projects automagically:

[http://inspectorgit.com/apache+hadoop-
common](http://inspectorgit.com/apache+hadoop-common)

Found: Oozie, a 'worfklow' engine for Hadoop
([https://github.com/yahoo/oozie](https://github.com/yahoo/oozie)) Netty,
high-performance networking on top of Hadoop
([https://github.com/netty/netty](https://github.com/netty/netty))

~~~
analytically
Check out my Ansible Playbook that installs a Hadoop cluster (running on Java
7), with Ganglia, Fluentd, ElasticSearch and Kibana 3 for monitoring and
centralized log indexing. [https://github.com/analytically/hadoop-
ansible](https://github.com/analytically/hadoop-ansible)

------
juxtaposicion
For what is similar to the linux kernel:
[http://inspectorgit.com/torvalds+linux](http://inspectorgit.com/torvalds+linux)

Gets Git itself as well memcached!

------
ttfnrob
Such an awesome idea. If you're getting into a new project this will be very
handy.

